# I'am Getting Some Jacobins....



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I found someone not far from me that has been breeding jacobins for a long time, and decided to get two pair from him, I will be getting two andalusian cock birds a silver hen and a yellow hen....not sure what colors I can get out of these pairings as Iam not up on genetics and color, I can't wait to get them, the only thing I have learned about this breed is you pronouce it like jack-o-bin, I was saying jA-co-bin. and they may need fosters as I don't think they are great parents, not an easy breed to breed, not sure why yet. has anyone have/had jacobins and can tell me your experience with them. did not see them in the breed of the week, hope to get them tomorrow, will post pics of course.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I don't have any info or advice for you as I don't really have any experience with Jacobins. They are gorgeous birds, and I'll definitely be looking forward to photos of your new additions!

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh! I want some!  They are such beautiful birds. I've never seen Andalusian ones though. That's one of my most favorite colors 

A Andalusion cock with a silver hen could give you blacks, blue, and any of the above with indigo added (making it also possible for more andalusians). The cocks will carry dilute.

That's IF it's a true silver, and not a red bar "silver"

A Andalusian cock with a yellow hen depends on what kind of yellow. Yellow as in ash-red dilute, could give you the above mentioned colors plus red and lavendar, but it would be a sex-linked pairing. And the boys would also carry dilute.
If it is a recessive yellow, you could get anything! You just won't get more recessive yellows or recessive reds, since you'd need two genes for it.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Another thing I want to add, is I've met people with Jacs and I've never heard of them having a problem with raising their own babies


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh cool! I think they are beautiful birds. Pictures!! LOTS of pictures!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

no jacobins yet...breeder did not call me, perhaps this week sometime, we are suppose to meet half way when he is coming into this area....will have to wait.....Thanks Beckey for the color genetics on these...sounds like they will be fun to see what I get...the breeding...I found out it is fertility that can be an issue...we will have to see.


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

make sure you show us some pictures when you get them!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well he did end up calling me after all, so here they are. he decided to give me a black hen instead of a yellow hen which was fine by me. so I have two andalusian cocks, a silver hen and a black hen...they are something else.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

one more....


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They're pretty!


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Wow, they are pretty! Do they act different from regular pigeons? In other words do they have a different personalility as different breeds?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

birds+me=happy said:


> Wow, they are pretty! Do they act different from regular pigeons? In other words do they have a different personalility as different breeds?


Im not sure yet.....but I was told they can be clanish, or like being with their own kind, they are going to have to get over that as Im not going to build another loft just for them...lol..so far they are wondering where the heck they are and just looking around, they like to stick their heads in the corner which I find funny..like if they can't see you then perhaps you can't see them....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> Im not sure yet.....but I was told they can be clanish, or like being with their own kind, they are going to have to get over that as Im not going to build another loft just for them...lol..so far they are wondering where the heck they are and just looking around, *they like to stick their heads in the corner which I find funny..like if they can't see you then perhaps you can't see them...*.


*That's funny. LOL*

They're very pretty.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are lovely! Yeah .. I do think you were getting a bit of the old cold shoulder there  I'm sure they will settle in quite nicely in a short time. The two Modenas I ended up with were also very confused for a couple of days but are now acting like they've been here forever. Please keep up with the pics!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HOW EXCITING, Spirit Wings!!

Wishing you ALL the best with your lovely new Jacobins!

Please keep us updated!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Fbirdie82 said:


> What color is this one??? Looks almost almond to me. Very pretty birds, good luck with them! I have never heard that they were bad parents, but who knows!


not sure which one your are talking of, but I think it may be the andalusian, I have two of those and a black hen and a silver hen....at least that is what the breeder told me and he seems to know his stuff, I think he is a judge too, but if anyone has any opininons on it Iam always up for that!, they are eating and drinking well which makes me not so worried, with those hoods I had worried they could not find the water or feed, I did dip their beaks in so maybe that helped.....so far so good.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I think I know which bird she is talking about as well. I don't think it is an almond, but an andalusian with a lot of bronzing showing up, giving it that patchy look.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I think I know which bird she is talking about as well. I don't think it is an almond, but an andalusian with a lot of bronzing showing up, giving it that patchy look.


yes the one cock does seem to have more "patches" of indigo??? or the bronzing?? I dunno. but the 2nd cock seems to be more of a solid coloring, I really love all of them, I can't pick my favorite color...that black hen is so nice to look at, and that silver makes me want more silver...and of course the andalusians are just so pretty too....like I said can't pick my fav....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just a little update on the jacs, the silver hen layed her second egg today, had the first in a safe spot as she was not sitting and she is so new here and wondering where she is and did not want them to sit anyway, the second egg was laid on the floor of the loft so she is not in the mode anyway, so I put the two under my fig hen and homer cock that just laid also, they have been through a few dummy rounds and sit tight as a drum esp the cock, he wants babies so bad. so if these are fertile perhaps he will get his wish....I will candle them in about 7 days.....keep ya posted!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Are the Jacs as big as a homer? Are you sure the little fig can raise them? They'll be as big as she is when they're about 2 weeks old........LOL


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Are the Jacs as big as a homer? Are you sure the little fig can raise them? They'll be as big as she is when they're about 2 weeks old........LOL


I did think of that. but the breeder told me he used figs as fosters before, two figs at that. they(jacs) are kinda tall but small in stature, the feathers make them look big and long, hard to explain, she is not a real small fig, could be the size of a small homer hen. my small fig cock did feed some frill babies and they (frill babies) are as big as homers, so I really think she can do the job and I know the cock can of course. I wonder what a baby jacobin will look like? and of course I would not push it if I did not think they could do it...I know they would be better than me at it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> I did think of that. but the breeder told me he used figs as fosters before, two figs at that. they(jacs) are kinda tall but small in stature, the feathers make them look big and long, hard to expain, she is not a real small fig, could be the size of a small homer hen. my small fig cock did feed some frill babies and they (frill babies) are as big as homers, so I really think she can do the job and I know the cock can of course. I wonder what a baby jacobin will look like? and of course I would not push it if I did not think they could do it...I know they would be better than me at it.


Well, Cindy had some pictures of her two babies, but I can't seem to find them now. Maybe she'd show you a couple.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> *I wonder what a baby jacobin will look like?*





Lovebirds said:


> Well, *Cindy had some pictures of her two babies*, but I can't seem to find them now. *Maybe she'd show you a couple*.


Mine are Capuchines, not Jacobins. 

This is the link to Dolly and Dumpling's album.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/dolly-amp-dumplings-photo-album-25391.html
Day 10 (post 4) was our first sign that Dolly was beginning to show the Capuchine features. 
The chain (I believe that's what they call it) was beginning to develop.

Not sure if the Jacobin baby looks similar to that.

Cindy


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Mine are Capuchines, not Jacobins.
> 
> This is the link to Dolly and Dumpling's album.
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/dolly-amp-dumplings-photo-album-25391.html
> ...


that was great, I spent a half hour just going through those pics. I felt like I read a story book. You have the cleanest aviary I have ever seen, not one poop in any pics the capuchines are becoming my favorites very quickly.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> * *that was great*, I spent a half hour just going through those pics. I felt like I read a story book.
> 
> ** *You have the cleanest aviary I have ever seen,* not one poop in any pics the capuchines are becoming my favorites very quickly.


* Thank you. Those babies were born and raised looking at a camera. 
I do have a good zoom feature so the camera wasn't literally in their faces. 

** I've been told that on several occasions. 
But it's a given, my guys poop A LOT.  And the aviary isn't always 'poopless'. 
But I do try to keep things tidy, especially when I'm taking pictures.

Cindy


----------



## pichonero (Feb 10, 2010)

hey spiritwings can you help me get some jacobin please


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pichonero said:


> hey spiritwings can you help me get some jacobin please


you can find them on eggbid sometimes or look online at the purbred pigeon site, they have a classified section with names of pigeon breeds and the listing of breeders. I do have to tell you these pigeons are not great for beginners, they had to be shown the water several times as one hen just did not seem to see it and they do not breed well, they will lay eggs and not even sit on them sometimes ignoring them all together so you would need foster parents as well and I have heard that cock birds can be infertile sometimes probably due to them being inbred. the eggs I put under the fosters did not hatch and Iam not breeding these birds at all, I do enjoy having my two pair in the loft as they are the only birds I can reach up and touch and pick up...they act like spoiled princes and princesses with out any common sense...lol... also they are clannish, meaning they do not like other breeds of pigeons and do not do well in a mixed busy loft...mine seem fine as my fancy bird loft does not house many other birds.


----------

